# ACPI - I want to reduce power consumption and heat emission

## funeagle

Hello,

I bought my first laptop Acer Aspire 9303. I had read the forums before, searching for ways to reduce the fan noise and I thought that it would be possible to have a quiet laptop if it is idle. I am struggling to make it quiet for a month now and I do not know if the system is set up incorrectly or my hardware does not support something. Please help me finding that out.

I have noticed that my fan would turn on if the CPU temperature gets above 50 C:

```

# sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +52 C

Core1 Temp:

             +53 C

```

I have managed to enable dynamic frequency and it stays on 800MHz when the cores are idle but it still drives the temperature above 50 C  :Sad:  I was a big AMD fan, but I was very disappointed that the frequency can be halved only (causing a lot of heat and noise still). That is what I had on my 286, a turbo mode which I could turn on and off on the case  :Smile: , 13 years ago! AMD, why is it not possible to reduce from 1600 to 800, 400, 200 and 100 ? I think if my CPU does not support it it is not possible to do it at all am I right ?

```

# acpitool -e

  Kernel version : 2.6.20-gentoo-r20060707   -    ACPI version : 20060707

  -----------------------------------------------------------

  Battery #1     : present

    Remaining capacity : 4000 mAh, 100.0%

    Design capacity    : 4000 mAh

    Last full capacity : 4000 mAh

    Present rate       : 0 mA

    Charging state     : charged

    Battery type       : rechargeable, LION

    Model number       : BODEN35

    Serial number      : 33312

  AC adapter     : on-line

  Fan            : <not available>

  CPU type               : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52

  Min/Max frequency      : 800/1600 MHz

  Current frequency      : 800 MHz

  Frequency governor     : ondemand

  Freq. scaling driver   : powernow-k8

  Cache size             : 512 KB

  Bogomips               : 1608.71

  # of CPU's found       : 2

  Processor ID           : 0

  Bus mastering control  : yes

  Power management       : no

  Throttling control     : no

  Limit interface        : no

  Active C-state         : C1

  C-states (incl. C0)    : 2

  Processor ID           : 1

  Bus mastering control  : yes

  Power management       : no

  Throttling control     : no

  Limit interface        : no

  Active C-state         : C1

  C-states (incl. C0)    : 2

  Thermal zone 1 : ok, 45 C

  Trip points :

  -------------

  critical (S5):           96 C

  passive:                 90 C: tc1=4 tc2=3 tsp=150 devices=0xdf7c54b4

  Thermal zone 2 : ok, 48 C

  Trip points :

  -------------

  critical (S5):           111 C

   Device       Sleep state     Status

  ---------------------------------------

  1. LID0          3            * enabled

  2. SLPB          3            * enabled

  3. USB0          3            disabled

  4. USB2          3            disabled

  5. MAC0          5            disabled

  6. AZA0          3            disabled

  7. P2P0          5            disabled

```

I would like to control my fan speed but /proc/acpi/fan is empty, does it mean that my hardware does not support fan control ? Should it be a feature of the motherboard and bios ?

```

# ls /proc/acpi/*

/proc/acpi/alarm  /proc/acpi/debug_layer  /proc/acpi/debug_level  /proc/acpi/dsdt  /proc/acpi/event  /proc/acpi/fadt  /proc/acpi/info  /proc/acpi/wakeup

/proc/acpi/ac_adapter:

ADP1

/proc/acpi/battery:

BAT0

/proc/acpi/button:

lid  power  sleep

/proc/acpi/embedded_controller:

EC0

/proc/acpi/fan:

/proc/acpi/power_resource:

/proc/acpi/processor:

CPU0  CPU1

/proc/acpi/thermal_zone:

TZS0  TZS1

/proc/acpi/video:

VGA  VGA

```

My hardware does not have any sensors ? Or is it the software (kernel) ?

```

# /usr/sbin/pwmconfig

This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)

controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on

your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm

circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.

We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls.

The program will attempt to restore each fan to full speed

after testing. However, it is ** very important ** that you

physically verify that the fans have been to full speed

after the program has completed.

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: No sensors found! (modprobe sensor modules?)

```

This is the output of sensor-detect but I dont have a reference output to which I could compare it to:

```

# sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 4171 (2006-09-24 03:37:01 -0700)

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,

unless you know what you're doing.

We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

Do you want to probe now? (YES/no):

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-nforce2' for device 0000:00:0a.1: nVidia Corporation nForce4 SMBus (MCP51)

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Load `i2c-nforce2' (say NO if built into your kernel)? (YES/no):

FATAL: Module i2c_nforce2 not found.

Loading failed... skipping.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

We are now going to do the I2C/SMBus adapter probings. Some chips may

be double detected; we choose the one with the highest confidence

value in that case.

If you found that the adapter hung after probing a certain address,

you can specify that address to remain unprobed.

Next adapter: NVIDIA I2C Device

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Adapter cannot be probed, skipping.

Next adapter: NVIDIA I2C Device

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Adapter cannot be probed, skipping.

Next adapter: NVIDIA I2C Device

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Adapter cannot be probed, skipping.

Next adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 3000

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x08

Next adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 3040

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively):

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x50

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1033'...                     No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADM1034'...                     No

Probing for `SPD EEPROM'...                                 Success!

    (confidence 8, driver `eeprom')

Probing for `EDID EEPROM'...                                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6900'...                              No

Some chips are also accessible through the ISA I/O ports. We have to

write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe though.

Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any ISA slots!

Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no):

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78-J' at 0x290...     No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83627HF' at 0x290...                  No

Probing for `Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595'...         No

Probing for `VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors'...            No

Probing for `VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors'...              No

Probing for `AMD K8 thermal sensors'...                     Success!

    (confidence 9, driver `k8temp')

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some Super I/O chips may also contain sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no):

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Trying family `National Semiconductor'...                   No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Fintek'...                       No

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue:

Driver `eeprom' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * Bus `SMBus nForce2 adapter at 3040'

    Busdriver `i2c-nforce2', I2C address 0x50

    Chip `SPD EEPROM' (confidence: 8)

  EEPROMs are *NOT* sensors! They are data storage chips commonly

  found on memory modules (SPD), in monitors (EDID), or in some

  laptops, for example.

Driver `k8temp' (should be inserted):

  Detects correctly:

  * ISA bus, undetermined address (Busdriver `i2c-isa')

    Chip `AMD K8 thermal sensors' (confidence: 9)

I will now generate the commands needed to load the required modules.

Just press ENTER to continue:

If you want to load the modules at startup, generate a config file

below and make sure lm_sensors gets started at boot time; e.g

$ rc-update add lm_sensors default

To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.d/lm_sensors and run modules-update:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----cut here----

If you have some drivers built into your kernel, the list above will

contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really

should try these commands right now to make sure everything is

working properly. Monitoring programs won't work until the needed

modules are loaded.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands below...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-nforce2

# Chip drivers

# Warning: the required module eeprom is not currently installed

# on your system. For status of 2.6 kernel ports check

# http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices. If driver is built

# into the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe eeprom

# Warning: the required module k8temp is not currently installed

# on your system. For status of 2.6 kernel ports check

# http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices. If driver is built

# into the kernel, or unavailable, comment out the following line.

modprobe k8temp

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

#----end cut here----

Do you want to overwrite /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors? Enter s to specify other file name?

  (yes/NO/s):

```

And finally this is the ACPI section of my kernel .config:

```

# zcat /proc/config.gz | head -n 333 | tail -n 111

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE="/usr/src/linux/dsdt.hex"

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=y

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT=y

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

```

Using the CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU kernel option I was able to turn of one of my cores: 

```
echo 0 > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/online
```

But it did not reduce the temperature of the CPUs, should it ? I thought that if I would turn it off it would be OFF meaning not using any energy (or considerably less than when it is on). I have CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE on as well, but if it generates idle instructions why is the CPU so warm ??

I am very disappointed with this frequency scaling, is it better on Intel processors? If you have one can you tell me what frequencies does it support, please?

Now I understand why do the AMD processors drain the battery so fast, and I do not understand why would it be so hard to reduce the frequency, AMD ??? Am I the only one dreaming of a slow processor when idle ?

Thank you!

----------

## warrawarra

Not too sure about AMD but 50C is fairly high for 800mhz under power management.

Stupid Q? but did you try "lm sensors" and "cpufreq"

Going to go into gentoo and see what I can find. brb.

----------

## warrawarra

As far as speed my 2.16ghz core duo intel goes down to max 1000mhz now at 2.167mhz and about 46C to 52C and it is nice and warm here 26C room temp 80F. GPU 64C nvidia 7800gtx.

Also ran sensors-detect and then in kde launched gkrellm and using this to adjust the fan speed and monitor most sensor readings here.

# zcat /proc/config.gz | head -n 333 | tail -n 111

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTK_NOSAVE is not set

CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CORE=y

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one allocator)

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_FILE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_SWAP=y

#

# General Options

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_USERUI=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEFAULT_RESUME2=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_KEEP_IMAGE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SHARED=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM_BAY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig  same as yours

Only thing I can think of is the ondemand or performance settings is not set or is not working correct on yours . KDE control panel and the power battery acpi option might help to change it there and let KDE manage the power state if the cpu.

----------

## funeagle

warrawarra, thank you.

Do you have acpitool ? I am worried about these lines for my system:

Power management       : no

  Throttling control     : no

  Limit interface        : no 

What are your lines ? You were also talking about a notebook or desktop system ?

I have installed gkrellm but in the settings Sensors everything is disabled even if it was compiled with  USE="X lm_sensors nls ssl -gnutls"

I have compared our kernel configurations, I have not seen any major changes, I could try your settings but I am missing the end of the section, your config is offseted by a few lines.

One more info:

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r2, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-52

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 17 May 2007 01:47:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext a52 aac aalib acl acpi adsl alsa apache2 apm applet arts atm bash-completion bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts boost bzip2 canna cblas cdaudio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdsound cjk cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cscope dbus directfb dri dvdnav gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 isc isdnlog java jpeg libg++ lm_sensors logitech-mouse midi mmx mmxext mp3 ncurses nforce2 nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl pam pcre pda pdf pmu png postgres pppd qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection resolvconf sensord session spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl subversion tcpd tftp truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x win32codecs x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## warrawarra

My Dell E1705 laptop with 2.16ghz intel core duo , nvidia 7800gtx is using this.

This is what I could find so far. had to emerge acpitool.

This is the generic one form sabayon / gentoo.

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.21-sabayon-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-sabayon-r2 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2600 @ 2.16GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 05 Jun 2007 22:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i586-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19.2-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -msse2 -m32"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="${NXDIR}/etc ${NXDIR}/home /etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/ /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -msse2 -m32"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s "

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon /usr/portage/local/layman/einit"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 7Zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi ada aiglx aim alsa amarok arts artswrappersuid asf audiofile avahi beagle berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cdr chm cjk clearcase cli commercial config_wizard cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups dbox2 dbus dga djvu dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3 eds effects emboss encode esd evo exscalibar ext-man ext-rtf ext-tex extraicons extramodules fam fame fat ffmpeg fftw firefox flac flash foomatic-db fortran freetype gcj gdbm gif gimpprint glitz gnokii gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm gs gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hfs iconv icq ieee1394 imap inkjar ipod ipv6 irc irda isdnlog jabber jack java jfs jingle joystick jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kipi kqemu krb4 lame lcd ldap libao libcaca libclamav libg++ libnotify live livecd lj lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad mail matroska midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mng mono moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mp3 mp3rtp mpeg msn mudflap musepack musicbrainz mythtv ncurses network new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg ole openal openexr opengl openmp pam pam_console pascal pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl plugin png povray ppds pppd pulseaudio pwdb python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime quotas rar rdesktop readline real reflection reiser4 reiserfs rss ruby samba scanner sdl session skins slp sms sndfile speech speex spell spl spreadsheet ssl startup-notification stream streams subversion svg switch_all_desktops sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd visualization voice vorbis weather webservices wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xfs xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yahoo zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse acecad aiptek calcomp citron digitaledge dmc dynapro elo2300 elographics fpit hyperpen jamstudio joystick magellan microtouch mutouch palmax penmount spaceorb summa synaptics tek4957 wacom ur98 vmmouse void wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" LIRC_DEVICES="audio audio_alsa" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev fglrx glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv nvidia r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo epson"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

The above is for almost any pc and should work for your laptop as well. Comes from sabayon 3.4loop2 beta 3.4 final will be out by june 15 

```

ls /proc/acpi/*

/proc/acpi/alarm  /proc/acpi/event  /proc/acpi/info   /proc/acpi/wakeup

/proc/acpi/dsdt   /proc/acpi/fadt   /proc/acpi/sleep

/proc/acpi/ac_adapter:

AC

/proc/acpi/battery:

BAT0

/proc/acpi/button:

lid  power  sleep

/proc/acpi/embedded_controller:

/proc/acpi/fan:

/proc/acpi/power_resource:

/proc/acpi/processor:

CPU0  CPU1

/proc/acpi/thermal_zone:

THM

/proc/acpi/video:

VID  VID  VID2

```

Do you have acpitool ? I am worried about these lines for my system:

Power management : no

Throttling control : no

Limit interface : no 

```

# acpitool -e

  Kernel version : 2.6.21-sabayon-20070126   -    ACPI version : 20070126

  -----------------------------------------------------------

  Battery #1     : present

    Remaining capacity : 7200 mAh, 100.0%, -985:00:00

    Design capacity    : 7200 mAh

    Last full capacity : 6215 mAh, 86.32% of design capacity

    Capacity loss      : 13.68%

    Present rate       : 1 mA

    Charging state     : charged

    Battery type       : rechargeable, LION

    Model number       : DELL D55515

    Serial number      : 1819

  AC adapter     : on-line

  Fan            : <not available>

  CPU type               : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2600  @ 2.16GHz

  Min/Max frequency      : 1000/2167 MHz

  Current frequency      : 2167 MHz

  Frequency governor     : ondemand

  Freq. scaling driver   : acpi-cpufreq

  Cache size             : 2048 KB

  Bogomips               : 4330.96

  Bogomips               : 4327.54

  # of CPU's found       : 2

  Processor ID           : 0

  Bus mastering control  : yes

  Power management       : yes

  Throttling control     : yes

  Limit interface        : yes

  Active C-state         : C3

  C-states (incl. C0)    : 4

  Usage of state C1      : 10 (0.0 %)

  Usage of state C2      : 469724 (15.2 %)

  Usage of state C3      : 2619823 (84.8 %)

  T-state count          : 8

  Active T-state         : T0

  Processor ID           : 1

  Bus mastering control  : yes

  Power management       : yes

  Throttling control     : yes

  Limit interface        : yes

  Active C-state         : C2

  C-states (incl. C0)    : 4

  Usage of state C1      : 10 (0.0 %)

  Usage of state C2      : 350626 (6.5 %)

  Usage of state C3      : 2383008 (44.5 %)

  T-state count          : 8

  Active T-state         : T0

  Thermal zone 1 : ok, 52 C

  Trip points :

  -------------

  critical (S5):           126 C

   Device       Sleep state     Status

  ---------------------------------------

  1.  LID          3            * enabled

  2. PBTN          4            * enabled

  3. MBTN          5            disabled

  4. PCI0          3            disabled

  5. USB0          0            disabled

  6. USB1          0            disabled

  7. USB2          0            disabled

  8. USB3          0            disabled

  9. EHCI          0            disabled

  10. AZAL         3            disabled

  11. PCIE         4            disabled

  12. RP01         3            disabled

  13. RP02         4            disabled

  14. RP03         3            disabled

  15. RP04         3            disabled

  16. RP05         3            disabled

  17. RP06         3            disabled

```

PS might want to remove "layman" and sabayon from this above if you want to use it otherwise it will look like sabayon instead of gentoo only.

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon /usr/portage/local/layman/einit"

----------

## funeagle

warrawarra,

Thank you for your help. Now I have a reference output I can compare with.

I have noticed that you have 4 C-states and me only 2, I have read the ACPI documentation about C2 and C3 and if I could manage them work it should solve my problem. I have found on http://laptoplogic.com/resources/detail.php?id=48&page=4 that my processor should be capable of it as well but acpitool reports it as if it was disabled.

What I would want to do is build your kernel 2.6.21-"gentoo"-r2 with your configuration and see if that helps. So could I ask you to post your whole 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz
```

 please? Thank you!

----------

## warrawarra

Sure.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.21-sabayon-r2

# Tue Jun  5 17:14:29 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_LSF=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

CONFIG_PARAVIRT=y

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_I8K=y

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_EDD=m

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_DCDBAS=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_EC=m

CONFIG_TP_SMAPI=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_NODE_MEMMAP_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTK_NOSAVE is not set

CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CORE=y

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one allocator)

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_FILE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_SWAP=y

#

# General Options

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_USERUI=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEFAULT_RESUME2=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_KEEP_IMAGE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SHARED=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BAY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM_BAY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=y

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

CONFIG_EISA_NAMES=y

CONFIG_MCA=y

CONFIG_MCA_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_MCA_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCx200=m

CONFIG_SCx200HR_TIMER=m

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=m

CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY=y

CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=m

CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_CACHED=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_WRANDOM=m

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH_DRR=m

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=m

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_ARPD=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=m

CONFIG_INET_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP=m

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO=m

CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="bic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_VS=m

# CONFIG_IP_VS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_VS_TAB_BITS=12

#

# IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_TCP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_UDP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_VS_PROTO_AH=y

#

# IPVS scheduler

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_RR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WRR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_WLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLC=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_LBLCR=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_DH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SH=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_SED=m

CONFIG_IP_VS_NQ=m

#

# IPVS application helper

#

CONFIG_IP_VS_FTP=m

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF=y

CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTE_INFO=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SUBTREES=y

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NETFILTER=y

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PROTO_GRE=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=m

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_RT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_AH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_MH=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_HL=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_RAW=m

#

# DECnet: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_DECNET_NF_GRABULATOR=m

#

# Bridge: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_802_3=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_IP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_STP=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_LOG=m

CONFIG_BRIDGE_EBT_ULOG=m

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP=m

CONFIG_INET_DCCP_DIAG=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_ACKVEC=y

#

# DCCP CCIDs Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3=m

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_TFRC_LIB=m

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IP_DCCP_CCID3_RTO=100

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=m

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_MSG is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_HMAC_MD5=y

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_TIPC=m

CONFIG_TIPC_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TIPC_ZONES=3

CONFIG_TIPC_CLUSTERS=1

CONFIG_TIPC_NODES=255

CONFIG_TIPC_SLAVE_NODES=0

CONFIG_TIPC_PORTS=8191

CONFIG_TIPC_LOG=0

# CONFIG_TIPC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP=m

CONFIG_ATM_CLIP_NO_ICMP=y

CONFIG_ATM_LANE=m

CONFIG_ATM_MPOA=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684=m

CONFIG_ATM_BR2684_IPFILTER=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=m

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

CONFIG_DECNET=m

CONFIG_DECNET_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_LLC=y

CONFIG_LLC2=m

CONFIG_IPX=m

CONFIG_IPX_INTERN=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK=m

CONFIG_LTPC=m

CONFIG_COPS=m

CONFIG_COPS_DAYNA=y

CONFIG_COPS_TANGENT=y

CONFIG_IPDDP=m

CONFIG_IPDDP_ENCAP=y

CONFIG_IPDDP_DECAP=y

CONFIG_X25=m

CONFIG_LAPB=m

CONFIG_ECONET=m

CONFIG_ECONET_AUNUDP=y

CONFIG_ECONET_NATIVE=y

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER=m

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_JIFFIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_GETTIMEOFDAY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CLK_CPU is not set

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_ATM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM=m

CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS=m

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32=m

CONFIG_CLS_U32_PERF=y

CONFIG_CLS_U32_MARK=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META=m

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT=m

CONFIG_GACT_PROB=y

CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT=m

CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP=m

CONFIG_NET_CLS_IND=y

CONFIG_NET_ESTIMATOR=y

#

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN=m

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

#

# Packet Radio protocols

#

CONFIG_AX25=m

CONFIG_AX25_DAMA_SLAVE=y

CONFIG_NETROM=m

CONFIG_ROSE=m

#

# AX.25 network device drivers

#

CONFIG_MKISS=m

CONFIG_6PACK=m

CONFIG_BPQETHER=m

CONFIG_SCC=m

CONFIG_SCC_DELAY=y

CONFIG_SCC_TRXECHO=y

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_FDX=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_SER_HDX=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_PAR=m

CONFIG_BAYCOM_EPP=m

CONFIG_YAM=m

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_CMTP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_RADIOTAP=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_STANDALONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

CONFIG_MTD=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG_VERBOSE=0

CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT=y

CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS=m

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_DIRECTORY_BLOCK=-1

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_UNALLOCATED=y

CONFIG_MTD_REDBOOT_PARTS_READONLY=y

CONFIG_MTD_CMDLINE_PARTS=y

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CHAR=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO=m

CONFIG_FTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL=m

CONFIG_NFTL_RW=y

CONFIG_INFTL=m

CONFIG_RFD_FTL=m

CONFIG_SSFDC=m

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_CFI=m

CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_GEN_PROBE=m

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_ADV_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_INTELEXT=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_AMDSTD=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_STAA=m

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_UTIL=m

CONFIG_MTD_RAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT=m

# CONFIG_MTD_OBSOLETE_CHIPS is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS=y

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_START=0x8000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_LEN=0x4000000

CONFIG_MTD_PHYSMAP_BANKWIDTH=2

CONFIG_MTD_PNC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_SC520CDP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETSC520=m

CONFIG_MTD_TS5500=m

CONFIG_MTD_SBC_GXX=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCx200_DOCFLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_AMD76XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ICHXROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_ESB2ROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_CK804XROM=m

CONFIG_MTD_SCB2_FLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_NETtel=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DILNETPC_BOOTSIZE=0x80000

CONFIG_MTD_L440GX=m

CONFIG_MTD_PCI=m

CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM=m

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_PMC551=m

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_BUGFIX is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MTD_DATAFLASH=m

CONFIG_MTD_M25P80=m

CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM=m

CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM=m

CONFIG_MTDRAM_TOTAL_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MTDRAM_ERASE_SIZE=128

CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD=m

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCECC=m

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_ADDRESS=0x0000

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_HIGH=y

CONFIG_MTD_DOCPROBE_55AA=y

#

# NAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_NAND=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND_ECC_SMC is not set

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_IDS=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_ADDRESS=0x0

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_PROBE_HIGH=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_DISKONCHIP_BBTWRITE=y

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CAFE=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_CS553X=m

CONFIG_MTD_NAND_NANDSIM=m

#

# OneNAND Flash Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND=m

CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_VERIFY_WRITE=y

CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND_OTP=y

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE=y

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=y

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=y

CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE=y

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

#

# Misc devices

#

CONFIG_IBM_ASM=m

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SGI_IOC4=m

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP=m

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=m

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_PROBE_EISA_VL is not set

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=y

# CONFIG_AIC94XX_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FD_MCS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IBMMCA=y

CONFIG_IBMMCA_SCSI_ORDER_STANDARD=y

# CONFIG_IBMMCA_SCSI_DEV_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR_D700=y

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_TRACE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR_DUMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR_Q720=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_53C700_IO_MAPPED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=y

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP=m

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

#

# Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

#

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=y

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=y

CONFIG_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=y

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=y

CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=y

CONFIG_PATA_CS5535=y

CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=y

CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=y

CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=y

CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=y

CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=y

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=y

CONFIG_PATA_QDI=y

CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS=y

CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_PATA_SC1200=y

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=y

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=y

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB=y

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_AZTCD=m

CONFIG_GSCD=m

CONFIG_MCDX=m

CONFIG_OPTCD=m

CONFIG_SJCD=m

CONFIG_ISP16_CDI=m

CONFIG_CDU535=m

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID456=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID5_RESHAPE=y

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=y

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=y

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=y

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=y

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CONFIG_ROM_IP1394=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_IFB=m

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=m

CONFIG_EQUALIZER=m

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

#

# ARCnet devices

#

CONFIG_ARCNET=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1201=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_1051=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RAW=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_CAP=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xx=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM90xxIO=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_RIM_I=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_ISA=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_PCI=m

#

# PHY device support

#

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=m

CONFIG_SMSC_PHY=m

CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_FIXED_PHY=m

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_10_FDX=y

CONFIG_FIXED_MII_100_FDX=y

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_CASSINI=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_ELMC=m

CONFIG_ELMC_II=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_ULTRAMCA=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_ULTRA32=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_AT1700=y

CONFIG_DEPCA=y

CONFIG_HP100=y

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_ZNET=m

CONFIG_SEEQ8005=m

CONFIG_NE2_MCA=m

CONFIG_IBMLANA=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_PCNET32_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

CONFIG_EEPRO100=m

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_LNE390=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_NE3210=m

CONFIG_ES3210=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET=y

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_SC92031=m

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=m

CONFIG_ATL1=m

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_MYRI10GE=m

CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC=m

#

# Token Ring devices

#

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_SKISA=m

CONFIG_PROTEON=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

CONFIG_MADGEMC=m

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

#

# Wireless LAN

#

CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211=y

CONFIG_STRIP=m

CONFIG_ARLAN=m

CONFIG_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=m

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_RADIOTAP=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB=m

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SPECTRUM=m

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501=m

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_USB_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_USB_ZD1201=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=m

CONFIG_WLAN_NG=m

CONFIG_PRISM2=y

CONFIG_PRISM2_USB=m

CONFIG_PRISM2_PCI=m

CONFIG_PRISM2_PLX=m

CONFIG_PRISM2_CS=m

CONFIG_BCM43XX=m

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_PIO=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_PIO_MODE is not set

CONFIG_ZD1211RW=m

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ADM8211=m

CONFIG_ACX_PCI=m

CONFIG_ACX_USB=m

CONFIG_BCM43XX_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_BCM43XX_MAC80211_PCI=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_MAC80211_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BCM43XX_MAC80211_DMA=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_MAC80211_PIO=y

CONFIG_BCM43XX_MAC80211_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_MAC80211_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX_MAC80211_PIO_MODE is not set

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_RT2400PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2500PCI=m

CONFIG_RT61PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2500USB=m

CONFIG_RT73USB=m

# CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_P54_COMMON=m

CONFIG_P54_USB=m

CONFIG_P54_PCI=m

CONFIG_ZD1211RW_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_RTL818X=y

CONFIG_RTL8187=m

CONFIG_IPW3945=m

# CONFIG_IPW3945_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW3945_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_IPW3945_PROMISCUOUS=y

CONFIG_IPW3945_SIM_RX=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR=m

#

# Wan interfaces

#

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

CONFIG_COSA=m

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC_X25=m

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

# CONFIG_WANXL_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_PC300=m

# CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP is not set

#

# Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support is disabled.

#

#

# Refer to the file README.mlppp, provided by PC300 package.

#

CONFIG_PC300TOO=m

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC is not set

# CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST is not set

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER_DRIVERS=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES_SYNC=m

CONFIG_CYCLOMX_X25=y

CONFIG_LAPBETHER=m

CONFIG_X25_ASY=m

CONFIG_SBNI=m

# CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE is not set

#

# ATM drivers

#

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_ATM_TCP=m

CONFIG_ATM_LANAI=m

CONFIG_ATM_ENI=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI_TUNE_BURST is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM=m

CONFIG_ATM_ZATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_SUNI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR_USE_IDT77105 is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_RCV_ALL is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252_USE_SUNI=y

CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR=m

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_IA=m

# CONFIG_ATM_IA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_PCA is not set

CONFIG_ATM_HE=m

# CONFIG_ATM_HE_USE_SUNI is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

# CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

CONFIG_SHAPER=m

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

CONFIG_CAPI_TRACE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

#

# Active AVM cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

#

# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

#

# Telephony Support

#

CONFIG_PHONE=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=m

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA=m

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=m

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_USB=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE_232=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_DB9=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GAMECON=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TURBOGRAFX=m

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP=m

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ADS7846=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN=m

CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_UCB1400=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS=m

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=m

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=y

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=y

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_RAW=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_COMPUTONE=m

CONFIG_ROCKETPORT=m

CONFIG_CYCLADES=m

# CONFIG_CYZ_INTR is not set

CONFIG_DIGIEPCA=m

CONFIG_ESPSERIAL=m

CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO=m

CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO=m

CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO_NEW=m

CONFIG_ISI=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP=m

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT=m

CONFIG_N_HDLC=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX=m

CONFIG_SPECIALIX_RTSCTS=y

CONFIG_SX=m

CONFIG_RIO=m

CONFIG_RIO_OLDPCI=y

CONFIG_STALDRV=y

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_BOCA=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXAR_ST16C554=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_HUB6=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MCA=m

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=y

CONFIG_TIPAR=m

#

# IPMI

#

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=m

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=m

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=m

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=m

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT=m

CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT=m

CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT=m

CONFIG_SC520_WDT=m

CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT=m

CONFIG_IB700_WDT=m

CONFIG_IBMASR=m

CONFIG_WAFER_WDT=m

CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT=m

CONFIG_I8XX_TCO=m

CONFIG_ITCO_WDT=m

CONFIG_ITCO_VENDOR_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SC1200_WDT=m

CONFIG_SCx200_WDT=m

CONFIG_PC87413_WDT=m

CONFIG_60XX_WDT=m

CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT=m

CONFIG_CPU5_WDT=m

CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83877F_WDT=m

CONFIG_W83977F_WDT=m

CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT=m

CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG=m

#

# ISA-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_PCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_MIXCOMWD=m

CONFIG_WDT=m

CONFIG_WDT_501=y

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_WDTPCI=m

CONFIG_WDT_501_PCI=y

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_DTLK=m

CONFIG_R3964=m

CONFIG_APPLICOM=m

CONFIG_SONYPI=m

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS=m

CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000=m

CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO=m

CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO=m

CONFIG_NSC_GPIO=m

CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO=m

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

#

# TPM devices

#

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=m

CONFIG_TCG_TIS=m

CONFIG_TCG_NSC=m

CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=m

CONFIG_TELCLOCK=m

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_OCORES=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_I2C=m

CONFIG_SCx200_I2C_SCL=12

CONFIG_SCx200_I2C_SDA=13

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

CONFIG_SPI=y

CONFIG_SPI_MASTER=y

#

# SPI Master Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_SPI_BITBANG=m

CONFIG_SPI_BUTTERFLY=m

#

# SPI Protocol Masters

#

CONFIG_SPI_AT25=m

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

CONFIG_W1=m

CONFIG_W1_CON=y

#

# 1-wire Bus Masters

#

CONFIG_W1_MASTER_MATROX=m

CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2490=m

CONFIG_W1_MASTER_DS2482=m

#

# 1-wire Slaves

#

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_THERM=m

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_SMEM=m

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433=m

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_DS2433_CRC=y

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM70=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB=m

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_SILENT is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

CONFIG_MFD_SM501=m

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

#

# Video Capture Adapters

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO is not set

#

# Encoders/decoders and other helper chips

#

#

# Audio decoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

#

# Video decoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT866=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7191=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

#

# Video encoders

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175=m

#

# Video improvement chips

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PMS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BWQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CQCAM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_W9966=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_PP=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_ZR36060=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_AVS6EYES=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEYE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_VP3054=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC=m

#

# V4L USB devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_29XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_24XXX=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2_DEBUGIFC is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER=m

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_ZC0301=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX=m

#

# Radio Adapters

#

CONFIG_RADIO_CADET=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_RTRACK2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_AZTECH=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK=m

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_SF16FMR2=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TERRATEC=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TRUST=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_RADIO_TYPHOON_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ZOLTRIX=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

CONFIG_DVB=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

#

# Supported SAA7146 based PCI Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m

# CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_DVB_AV7110_OSD=y

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_CI=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_AV=m

CONFIG_DVB_BUDGET_PATCH=m

#

# Supported USB Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_USB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DVB_USB_A800=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MB_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIBUSB_MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_UMT_010=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_M920X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_GL861=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AU6610=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIGITV=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP7045=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_VP702X=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_GP8PSK=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_NOVA_T_USB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_TTUSB2=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_DTT200U=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005=m

CONFIG_DVB_USB_AF9005_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET=m

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_TUNING is not set

#

# Supported FlexCopII (B2C2) Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_PCI=m

CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_USB=m

# CONFIG_DVB_B2C2_FLEXCOP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Supported BT878 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_BT8XX=m

#

# Supported Pluto2 Adapters

#

CONFIG_DVB_PLUTO2=m

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE=y

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_STV0299=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24110=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX24123=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA8083=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT312=m

CONFIG_DVB_VES1X93=m

CONFIG_DVB_S5H1420=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10086=m

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_SP8870=m

CONFIG_DVB_SP887X=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22700=m

CONFIG_DVB_CX22702=m

CONFIG_DVB_L64781=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA1004X=m

CONFIG_DVB_NXT6000=m

CONFIG_DVB_MT352=m

CONFIG_DVB_ZL10353=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MB=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB3000MC=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000M=m

CONFIG_DVB_DIB7000P=m

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_VES1820=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA10021=m

CONFIG_DVB_STV0297=m

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

CONFIG_DVB_NXT200X=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51211=m

CONFIG_DVB_OR51132=m

CONFIG_DVB_BCM3510=m

CONFIG_DVB_LGDT330X=m

#

# Tuners/PLL support

#

CONFIG_DVB_PLL=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA826X=m

CONFIG_DVB_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_QT1010=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_MT2060=m

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

CONFIG_DVB_LNBP21=m

CONFIG_DVB_ISL6421=m

CONFIG_DVB_TUA6100=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF_DVB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_IMAC=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=m

CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF=y

CONFIG_FB_I810_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_ATY128=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY128_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY=m

CONFIG_FB_ATY_CT=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GENERIC_LCD=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_GX=y

CONFIG_FB_ATY_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE=m

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS=m

CONFIG_FB_SIS_300=y

CONFIG_FB_SIS_315=y

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

CONFIG_FB_KYRO=m

CONFIG_FB_3DFX=m

CONFIG_FB_3DFX_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1=m

CONFIG_FB_CYBLA=m

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_FB_GEODE=y

CONFIG_FB_GEODE_GX=m

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE_GX_SET_FBSIZE is not set

CONFIG_FB_GEODE_GX1=m

# CONFIG_FB_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

CONFIG_FONT_7x14=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22=y

CONFIG_FONT_10x18=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=y

CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4=m

#

# ISA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AD1848_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231_LIB=y

CONFIG_SND_ADLIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1816A=m

CONFIG_SND_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS100=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT2320=m

CONFIG_SND_CMI8330=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4231=y

CONFIG_SND_CS4232=y

CONFIG_SND_CS4236=y

CONFIG_SND_DT019X=m

CONFIG_SND_ES968=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1688=m

CONFIG_SND_ES18XX=m

CONFIG_SND_GUS_SYNTH=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME=m

CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE=m

CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231=m

CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X=m

CONFIG_SND_MIRO=m

CONFIG_SND_SB8=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16=m

CONFIG_SND_SBAWE=m

CONFIG_SND_SB16_CSP=y

CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY=m

CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE=m

CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT=y

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK=y

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA20=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA24=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_MONA=m

CONFIG_SND_MIA=m

CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X_BOOL=y

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

#

# USB devices

#

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

#

# SoC audio support

#

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

#

# SoC Platforms

#

#

# SoC Audio for the Atmel AT91

#

#

# SoC Audio for the Intel PXA2xx

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

```

Last edited by warrawarra on Wed Jun 06, 2007 10:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## warrawarra

2nd half of it.

```

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK=m

CONFIG_USB_WACOM=m

CONFIG_USB_ACECAD=m

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEIR is not set

CONFIG_USB_KBTAB=m

CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE=m

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN=m

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_EGALAX=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_PANJIT=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_3M=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_ITM=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_ETURBO=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE=y

CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN_DMC_TSC10=y

CONFIG_USB_YEALINK=m

CONFIG_USB_XPAD=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2=m

CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH=m

# CONFIG_USB_GTCO is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

CONFIG_USB_MDC800=m

CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK=m

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET=m

CONFIG_USB_ALI_M5632=y

CONFIG_USB_AN2720=y

CONFIG_USB_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_ARMLINUX=y

CONFIG_USB_EPSON2888=y

# CONFIG_USB_KC2190 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX=m

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

CONFIG_USB_RIO500=m

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

CONFIG_USB_LCD=m

CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE=m

CONFIG_USB_LED=m

CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETMOTORCONTROL=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=m

CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR=m

CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR=m

CONFIG_USB_TEST=m

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

CONFIG_USB_GADGET=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DEBUG_FILES is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_SELECTED=y

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_NET2280=y

CONFIG_USB_NET2280=m

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_PXA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_GOKU is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_LH7A40X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_OMAP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_AT91 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUMMY_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGET_DUALSPEED=y

# CONFIG_USB_ZERO is not set

CONFIG_USB_ETH=m

# CONFIG_USB_ETH_RNDIS is not set

CONFIG_USB_GADGETFS=m

CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_FILE_STORAGE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_USB_G_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_CS=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

#

# LED devices

#

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

#

# LED drivers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_NET48XX=m

CONFIG_LEDS_WRAP=m

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER=m

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT=m

#

# InfiniBand support

#

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER=m

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_EDAC=m

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC=m

CONFIG_EDAC_AMD76X=m

CONFIG_EDAC_E7XXX=m

CONFIG_EDAC_E752X=m

CONFIG_EDAC_I82875P=m

CONFIG_EDAC_I82860=m

CONFIG_EDAC_R82600=m

CONFIG_EDAC_POLL=y

#

# Real Time Clock

#

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL=y

#

# RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C348=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6902=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=m

#

# DMA Engine support

#

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

#

# DMA Clients

#

CONFIG_NET_DMA=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=m

#

# Auxiliary Display support

#

CONFIG_KS0108=m

CONFIG_KS0108_PORT=0x378

CONFIG_KS0108_DELAY=2

CONFIG_CFAG12864B=m

CONFIG_CFAG12864B_RATE=20

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_GFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_NOLOCK=m

CONFIG_GFS2_FS_LOCKING_DLM=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG=y

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=m

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

CONFIG_ADFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

CONFIG_AFFS_FS=m

CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS=y

CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_BFS_FS=m

CONFIG_EFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS=m

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_DEBUG=0

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_WRITEBUFFER=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_SUMMARY=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_COMPRESSION_OPTIONS=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_RTIME=y

CONFIG_JFFS2_RUBIN=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_NONE is not set

CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_PRIORITY=y

# CONFIG_JFFS2_CMODE_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_UNION_FS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC=y

CONFIG_VXFS_FS=m

CONFIG_HPFS_FS=y

CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS=y

CONFIG_SYSV_FS=y

CONFIG_UFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL=y

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS=y

CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

CONFIG_RXRPC=m

CONFIG_9P_FS=m

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_CUMANA=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_EESOX=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ICS=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_ADFS=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_POWERTEC=y

CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION_RISCIX=y

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R=m

CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U=m

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

CONFIG_DLM=m

CONFIG_DLM_TCP=y

# CONFIG_DLM_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_DLM_DEBUG is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG=m

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_ENABLE_SECMARK_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK_SHA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_DYN_PAGEFLAGS=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON=m

CONFIG_REED_SOLOMON_DEC16=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## warrawarra

Might need to change it from 32bit to 64 and there is several thing in here no one would use , but it is generic so could almost run on any pc.

Enjoy

----------

## antonlacon

You can look into powertop for battery consumption, http://www.linuxpowertop.org/  I know it says for Intel, but it should work for AMD without issue.

Side note: Gigantic copy+paste's should goto something like http://pastebin.com/

----------

## funeagle

warrawarra,

Thank you for the config. I did build the new kernel with your config but it did not give me more cpu states  :Sad: 

You dont load any special modules on startup wich would affect acpi do you ?

I will try to rebuild the kernel with the suggestions from powertop next, thank you for the tip antonlacon.

----------

## warrawarra

 *funeagle wrote:*   

> warrawarra,
> 
> Thank you for the config. I did build the new kernel with your config but it did not give me more cpu states 
> 
> You dont load any special modules on startup wich would affect acpi do you ?
> ...

 

No idea as this was the default config for the kernel and as far as I know it is only loading this and nothing else.

Might be that the bios is blocking the states or the cpu is build to only do this ?

Have to check cpu / pc website for info.

----------

## soroh6

Why is my output so .. miniscule?  :Sad: 

```
$ acpitool -v    

$ acpitool

  Battery status : <not available>

  AC adapter     : <not available>

  Thermal zone 1 : ok, 40 C
```

I checked the kernel,

```
CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set
```

```
CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set
```

And it seems I have most things.. lm_sensors works good.. well, besides I think its detected the -12 & -5 voltages reversed.  I should check the bios on that I guess.  :Razz: 

```
k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +56 C

Core1 Temp:

             +54 C

it8712-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.38 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

VCore 2:   +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.31 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

+5V:       +5.03 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   

+12V:     +11.90 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +16.32 V)   

-12V:      -4.17 V  (min = -27.36 V, max =  +3.93 V)   

-5V:      -13.64 V  (min = -13.64 V, max =  +4.03 V)   ALARM

Stdby:     +4.89 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   

VBat:      +3.12 V

fan1:     4687 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)          

fan2:        0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)          

fan3:     5818 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)          

M/B Temp:    +55 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

CPU Temp:    +39 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor   

Temp3:       +42 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor
```

Anyway, if I should check for something else in my kernel, please let me know.  The powersaving CPU_FREQ option was disabled, I'm just recompiling now to enable that, regardless of whatever acpitool wants to tell me.

Regards,

----------

## funeagle

Thank you all,

I found out (my worst fears) that I don't have a proper DSDT definition so the CPU sleep states are not defined, hence the kernel cannot use it. Now I am waiting on https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4154535.html for a gentleman for sending me a proper DSDT.

----------

